# Skeeter Pee Jello Shots



## djrockinsteve (Jul 3, 2012)

I just made a batch of lemon skeeter per shots for the 4th of July. My refrigerator smells awesome. 

I also made a batch of Brianna Jello Shots. 

You know these will be awesome. 

1 package of jello. Boil water and dissolve well. 
Instead of adding the 2nd part of water add your skeeter pee.
Pour in cups and chill. 

Happy 5th, I mean 4th of July.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 3, 2012)

djrockinsteve said:


> I just made a batch of lemon skeeter per shots for the 4th of July. My refrigerator smells awesome.
> 
> I also made a batch of Brianna Jello Shots.
> 
> ...


 

Great idea.....


----------



## btom2004 (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice...I must try this.


----------

